# Do I need special starter



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

Or will a couple spoons of store bought Greek yogurts work to make yogurt?


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

You can use any store bought plain yogurt as a starter. I like Fage and Stoneyfield, but anything with a live culture will work. I also use a dry starter but don't see a huge difference between the two. I culture a gallon every week or so.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I've usually use a dry culture and then reculture from thatt for several months. I've heard that non flavored Danon is the best and have used that successfully. Haven't tried anything else though!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Like madness, I heard somewhere that Dannon was very good. But, I have used that and Stoneyfield with the same results. Most likely any plain yogurt with live culture would work.


----------



## Goats4Life (Apr 11, 2013)

I use the Okios greek yogurt for my starter. Love it!


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I tried the Aldi ' s plain Greek yogurt and made a pleasant mistake. I put several spoons in two at a of fresh cows milk and put it in my crackpot on warm overnight. Warm never keeps food warm so I figured I was good. Wrong! I killed my culture and ended up with the nicest cream cheese, nicer than Philadelphia


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

I have used the Greek yogurt, can't remember the brand at the moment, and my yogurt refuses to get thick! I have used Dannon in the past with no problem but my local grocer no longer carries it and carries this greek kind instead. I was so very disappointed today after using a brand new pack, adding dry milk PLUS some rennet and it still hasn't set!! Guess I will have to broaden my search for plain Dannon. I know Publix doesn't carry it except in the large tubs, way more than I would need for yogurt starter. 

Sherry in GA


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

I typically use whatever organic plain yogurt I have laying around then keep a pint for my next starter. My kids eat yogurt like its nothing so I typically make two half gallon masonry a week! 
A spin off of triplet moms accidental cream cheese is I accidentally made a batch of yogurt out of a quart of cream once. It was the thickest richest thing I've ever tasted. I set aside the cream to make mascarpone but I think the rich yogurt ended up even better, lol.


----------



## homesteader25 (May 8, 2014)

How much yogurt do you need per quart?


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

I finally found some Dannon plain, whipped up a batch and it set perfectly I used two tablespoons for a qt.

Sherry in GA


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Any plain yogurt with live cultures will work, but some yogurts have more than others. I have used Stoneyfield, Nancy's and other basic brand's with no noticeable difference. Greek yogurt is made differently to get the high protein content, while I have used it with good success I don't know if it has the same amount of live culture in it.


----------



## homesteader25 (May 8, 2014)

I bought maple valley? Or something with the word maple lol it was in the organic section


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I use probiotices as our starter. Works like a charm.

I make yogurt by the gallons


----------



## homesteader25 (May 8, 2014)

What kind of probiotics?


----------



## homesteader25 (May 8, 2014)

If i use a dry culture one night, can i take a bit from it the next night to use for another batch?


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

homesteader25 said:


> What kind of probiotics?


Right now I am using Jarrow-Dophilus +FOS

Have used other brands in the past...... all work very well

Am lol'ing as I just looked at the experation date on the bottle... 2008 Must be still good as I just recently made 2 gallons of yogurt.


----------



## semimoonman (Oct 31, 2012)

homesteader25 said:


> If i use a dry culture one night, can i take a bit from it the next night to use for another batch?


Probably. It depends upon the type of starter and the way that you culture it. Most will. But read the packaging on your dry culture.


----------

